# Cleveland Area Fly Tying Classes ?



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Does anybody know of any Fly Tying classes that are going on in the Cleveland area in the up comming months. I just got started but some or any help is need.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

JoesEyedUp said:


> Does anybody know of any Fly Tying classes that are going on in the Cleveland area in the up comming months. I just got started but some or any help is need.


Dang Brah figured you would be all over there February meeting. 

February's meeting you don't want to miss. This is our Steelhead Work Bench which we tried last year with great success. This meeting is open to the public with the hopes you will join OCBS and our cause, details will follow. 

This event covers everything you need to know to become a successful steelheader. Notable steelheaders; Jerry Darkas, Jeff Liskey, Will Turek, Mike Durkalec , Monte Casey, Ken Harper, Tom Blotzer, Larry Singleton and Less Ober with over 200 years combined experienced will covering steelhead traditional flies and fly tying, spawn sacks, spey rods, spey fly, tube flies and spey lines, knots, spin fishing, fly fishing , float rods and more. 

http://www.ohiosteelheaders.com/index.htm 

http://www.ohiosteelheaders.com/Calendar/OCBS Calendar Page.htm


----------



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Well BRO thanks for the phone call then.
I'm guessing you are going, good you can drive. 

There is so many websites I didn't know where to start looking.

BTW what are you doing in this forum, you always seem to wander in here.
You must stalk all my posts and make sure i'm keeping it reel on OGF..HAHA


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

JoesEyedUp said:


> Does anybody know of any Fly Tying classes that are going on in the Cleveland area in the up comming months. I just got started but some or any help is need.


Try youtube. Then type in fly tying. some real good videos on different patterns. I really like it better than reading it in a book, seeing the entire process helps.

Thanks Kgone, I am going to try to make the meeting too.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Ask and you shall recieve  I actually didn't know about the February meeting till I saw your post Bro. I just know my way around the ohio fishing scene very well and know where to look for stuff like that, you should probably join the club and get involved probably learn alot You should probably join NCA as well. Also try and come to Craig's with me when I go, he an encylopedia of fly's. Anything to get out of the house you know.:C

I'm not going to this meeting by the way, I'll feel like I'm cheating on my walleye buddy's


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

free 30 min shows and theres like 50 shows! http://kwsu.org/Offers/FlyTying.aspx


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

jeff's fly fishing center in brunswick


----------



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys.

When I get better I might be brave enough to post some pics of flies I've tied.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Holla..... Joey i'm sure your flies are better than my crazey creations..LOL

PS.. I am Alive.... 


Frank


----------

